# I made the perfect coil [pic included]



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

Help me find it, and I'll let you know how well it hits

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ashley A (20/3/15)

It's on the top right. It looks like it's 5 wraps. There is a black cord running across it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/3/15)

If you look inside that heater on the top right as well next to the big white coil, you will find lots of coils already wrapped. Just cut to the size you require, insert, wick, and vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> Help me find it, and I'll let you know how well it hits
> 
> View attachment 23326


On a more serious note try not to use a rolled up lead rather lay it out straight rolled up wire with electricity going through it could lead to problems. It becomes an inductor and could heat up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

I agree with @Gazzacpt on the rolled up coil, but it only becomes a problem when you start to draw high current - exactly the same principle how an induction coil heater and induction stove work.


----------



## ashTZA (20/3/15)

johan said:


> I agree with @Gazzacpt on the rolled up coil, but it only becomes a problem when you start to draw high current - exactly the same principle how an induction coil heater and induction stove work.



Its not coiled up when I use it; I pull it out from under the desk to the bathroom when I want to watch the tv while relaxing in the tub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

